# First ever detail - 10 year old Nissan Micra.



## TimH (Feb 6, 2008)

So…its half term, son's off on a school trip, wife's away and I have the house to myself. The new G220's sitting in the garage, unused, along with a boxful of goodies from Polished Bliss all in readiness to tackle my 3 year old Subaru Impreza Type 20.

But rather than use my pride and joy for my first serious attempt at detailing, I decided my wife's 10 year old Nissan Micra would be a great guinea pig. Especially as it had only been washed about 10 times in its 10 year life. Seriously! We've had it since new and it doesn't seem to show the dirt, and, well I'd rather be washing the Scoob and my wife doesn't like car washes. Excuses, excuses!

So - here it is in all its horror.










Some reflections from the bonnet, but the wing is reflecting light in a big blob. The offside is quite scuffed and marked:










and the nearside has evidence of the car's use as a shopping trolley 










The wheel trims had seen better days, and the wheel rims were in a sorry state too:


















The engine bay was not too bad for 10 years - but given that the car's only done 30k miles - all of them shopping trips and the school run - perhaps it was not surprising.


















If you looked closely at the engine bay shots, you'll have noticed a lot of leaves. Here's a close up:










The inside was pretty crummy too…










and I seriously worry about how my nearest and dearest could see out. Those are not reflections on the glass - they're greasy smears :doublesho










And finally, the obligatory exhaust pipe shot …OK, so it's not the 3" stainless Milltek of the Scoob but it still has rights!










So, finally, on to the cleaning.

After a high pressure wash to get rid of loose surface grime I sprayed the wheel arches and engine bay with Megs super degreaser, and let it be for 10 minutes or so. Then it was dosed with Autobrite SSF from my AB foam lance attached to my father-in-law's Karcher…but don't tell him, as I borrowed it 3 years ago to clean the patio and never gave it back :lol:










10 minutes later and most of the foam had dripped to the floor and, already, it was obvious there was actually car in there somewhere!










Then the car was washed using Poorboy's Slick & Suds and a lambswool mitt - 2 buckets of course - rinsed off with the Karcher, not forgetting the engine bay, and then dried with a waffle weave towel. Now you can start to see the swirls in the sunshine:










Had to wait until the next day to tackle claying as I had a few other things to do before sun-down. I attacked the car with Poorboy's clay - this is the bit I most enjoyed as it was astonishing just how much dirt cam off into the clay and all over my hand too :doublesho










There was so much residue on the paintwork after the claying that I quickly washed and dried the car again, and inspected the car more closely using a 500W halogen worklight.

Quite a lot of nasty marks really.


































So - time to see how good the G220 is 

Decided it would be worth taping up the car to reduce the time afterwards cleaning off all the residues.










The eagle-eyed reader will notice that the wheels look a bit better now as I treated them to some black Hammerite while the trims were off.

Now, the question was what polish to use. I'd bought a triple pack of Menzerna RD3.02 (which was recommended for the hard paint on the Scoob), the lighter cutting 106FA and 85RD for finishing. I had read that most Japanese car's paint is quite soft so I was reluctant to use the RD3.02 and opted for the 106FA.

I applied this to a Lake Country 165mm light cut pad fixed to a Lake Country flexible backing plate and went in to battle, microfibre cloth on standby to wipe off the residues once the G220 had done its stuff. I spread the polish on speed setting 2, and increased the speed to 5 as per recommendations and found it broke down really well - there was little doubt when it was ready as it went obviously clear.

I tried to take some of those half-and-half shots but my photography skills - and lack of sunshine - let me down. I'd also dropped the work light and blown the bulb so couldn't even use that.

Here's a shot of the wing after it had been attacked










and the bonnet










and side










I was pretty impressed with the 106FA and rather than use the 85RD and a separate final product, I decided to use Menzerna One-step Acrylic Jacket. I'd bought this for the Scoob a year ago and had only used it once, by hand, and decided it was too much like hard work. This was a good opportunity to try it out again. It is probably not the best choice of final finish for a metallic gold, but bear in mind the whole point of this exercise was to practice in readiness for the Scoob - this Nissan is never going to win any show and shine competitions!

The One-Step went on really easily with a Lake Country polishing pad, buffed off afterwards with another MF cloth. But you knew that already, I'll bet :lol:

Look - no swirls, scratches or blemishes!!










I then remembered the engine bay needed doing…just when I thought it was time for a beer . Again, bearing in mind this is not a show car, I decided to clean the paintwork which, although degreased, was still pretty grubby, with a bottle of T-cut I had kicking around, and some non-descript Halfords "wax". OK - I know that's not the right stuff to use but this isn't a Ferrari!

The rubber pipes, airbox, and the tyres were then dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel, and the all-important exhaust pipe brightened up with Autosol metal polish applied using fine wirewool.

The insides were vacuumed, and the dash and other plastic areas cleaned with Tesco Value All Purpose Cleaner (all I had to hand), then wiped off with a damp cloth. The glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner (twice!) and all interior and exterior plastic trim treated with Poorboys Trim Restorer.

Finally, I treated the poor thing to some new wheel trims.

And here's the results!










































































And that's that! It took probably 10 hours in total, spread over 2 days…and it is VERY addictive this detailing lark!!

Episode two to follow when I attack the Scoob…but not for a while, sadly. The G220 died towards the end of the Micra session and it has to be returned for exchange…and I'm now away on business for a few weeks… but I'm hoping to have earned enough "brownie points" from she-who-must-be-obeyed by detailing her Micra to be "allowed" time to do my car over Easter. Keep your fingers crossed for me please


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Well done Looks So much better

I have done a few cars like this and it is so satisfying seeing the end results

Gary


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

smashing result there and brilliant before and after shot of the complete car. :thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

Fantastic - what a brilliant turnaround.

These are some of the best details, old cars which are often 2nd thoughts and more forgotten about. It looks a million times better, and will be worth a heck of a lot more now too!!


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats an impressive detail!! Is that actually the same exhaust!!  
Youve got a great nack for detailing mate!! 

P.S how long do you reckon the new trims will last before theyre kerbed? :lol:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

"but don’t tell him, as I borrowed it 3 years ago to clean the patio and never gave it back"
Great results firstly and brownie points with the wife is always a good move.:thumb: As for the comment above trust me, it’s not forgotten about, its probably brought up every few months in the background in there house. Resentfully it will never get brought up between yourself and him but he knows that you know. 

Family seems to work like that. Can I remember Birthdays, Anniversaries not on your nelly but see that sander that was borrowed seven years ago and never returned you bet I do…


----------



## ratbag98 (Dec 18, 2007)

I think you've just convinced me to get a G220! My wife's Micra (a Mauritius rather than a Vibe) is a 90k miles old M-plater in a green hue. It has the same leafy engine bay and the state of the paint looks pretty similar. Even if it doesn't increase the value of the car (anyone got any figures for the value of a resurrection detail?), the improvement looks worth it to me and must have been very satisfying. Well done.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Transformation, looks very tidy now :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Well done, cracking correction :thumb: Dunno why, but seeing a mint looking Micra makes me smile


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work - not suprised you burnt out the G220 - hardest job its ever had!!


PS Don't forget to return the Karcher !! :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Bravo! Well done that man, superb turnaround and a nice write up too! :thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is inspiration in itself, owning a 12 year old Mitsi Delica ( which has seen better days ) I suppose is similiar apart from yours is now gleaming. You'd better have earnt some bonus points for that as it looks a different car. 

I know what you mean with it being addictive. Since last weekend ( first time out with my rotary ) I have started noticing things despite spending 11 hours compounding. Cant wait to try my G220 when I get it with the Menz .. 

Cant wait to see the Scoob


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great turnaround on the Micra.....:thumb: 

I was hoping to do a similar job on the wifes black fiesta, but my G220 only lasted about 30 minutes before it started playing up !!!  

The speed remained the same on different settings, rev'd up and down all by itself on others. Just had a replacement sent and I'm hoping this one will last a bit longer !!!! 

What was the problem with your G220 ? Anyone else had faulty units ?


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

that is worrying about the G220..read a few posts saying they've had problems. Maybe hold off and see what pans out


----------



## TimH (Feb 6, 2008)

Phil1971 said:


> Great turnaround on the Micra.....:thumb:
> 
> I was hoping to do a similar job on the wifes black fiesta, but my G220 only lasted about 30 minutes before it started playing up !!!
> 
> ...


Fault was exactly as you describe, plus it stopped and started randomly as well. At first I thought it was a faulty extension lead but that was simply and quickly ruled out.


----------



## TimH (Feb 6, 2008)

And thanks for all the nice comments - very much appreciated :thumb:

BTW - I have an excellent relationship with my in-laws and I know they would ask me for the Karcher if they needed it. Forgive me - I used a bit of artistic license to make the write up a little more fun


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a cracker of a job, really transformed it, really good write up too :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn fine job! Well done


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome job, and an entertaining write up too!


----------



## navylynx (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome turnaround on the Micra - Brownie points inbound for sure!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Impressive detailling work:thumb: micra looks really good now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

got me worried about how long my 220 will last now........


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent transformation there!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work on the micra and a good read as well:thumb:

Cannot wait to see the write up on the Scooby!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Great job on a "real-life" car :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done matey. Good correction job.


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

ANY car looks better after that sort of attention! was the missus pleased?? 
I hope you were suitably rewarded  :argie:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great job .....BUT WHat did your wife think of it ?


----------



## TimH (Feb 6, 2008)

Wife thought I was immensely "sad" to spend so much time on it, but nevertheless very pleased with her new car . Thought I was even sadder to have spent the rest of half term clearing out and then painting the walls and floor of the shed/garage 

More importantly I have my permission slip signed to spend time over Easter on the Scoob :buffer::thumb:

Just to prove my sadness....

Before:









During:
























After:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks loads better, women eh?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

chrisfoster1971 said:


> that is worrying about the G220..read a few posts saying they've had problems. Maybe hold off and see what pans out


Weyhey! Good to see someone else from sunny Sutton!!

:wave:


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice transformation there,I really like the gold colour.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Tim!!

Just seen that you've won the February Show n Shine on Polished Bliss 

Well Done mate :thumb:

Gutted I didn't win with my effort here  but yours was the deserved winner!!

Well done again


----------



## jake_b (Jan 9, 2008)

now that's a fine detail there. congratulations!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

well done tim:thumb:


----------



## TimH (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Dead chuffed, as after all this time I'd pretty much forgotten I'd entered.

Quick update on the Micra. We nearly sold it as SWMBO now has an MX-5 (goody - another car to practice on :buffer: as i still haven't done the Scooby) but decided to keep it as a run-about for a few more years until son learns to drive - an ideal first car we thought, especially as it only has 30k on the clock.

Bad news is that the new front nearside wheel trim (the really knackered one in the 'before' photos) got kerbed and lost within a week, and the rear nearside is damaged too. Grrr...driving lessons for SWMBO as a Christmas prezzie methinks :driver::lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

TimH said:


> SWMBO now has an MX-5 (goody - another car to practice on :buffer: as i still haven't done the Scooby


Now you need to get both detailed and get the posts up here 



TimH said:


> Bad news is that the new front nearside wheel trim (the really knackered one in the 'before' photos) got kerbed and lost within a week, and the rear nearside is damaged too. Grrr...driving lessons for SWMBO as a Christmas prezzie methinks :driver::lol:


:lol: guess Polished Bliss don't do wheel trims do they  :lol:

PS make sure you tell SWMBO that you won so that she doesn't shout when all the gear gets delivered!!

Adrian


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats great Tim. You were right though it really didnt look that dirty. The clay bar is proof of how bad it actually was though!
Great job on the Micra


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work there, mate!! Well done :thumb: :thumb:

I had my Grandad's old 'R' plate Micra to detail ready for him selling it a few weeks back as well:-


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good work, the car has come up a treat :thumb:


----------



## Shaunp505050 (May 20, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great work there Tim. Nice to see something different being spruced up :thumb:

After seeing that transformation, there must be hope for my Father's VW Polo....


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

is that the same car or did it get a respray? LOL

Realy nice job, it's amazing to see this transformation and how perfect it turned out!
:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

very nice - looks great


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

TimH said:


> The eagle-eyed reader will notice that the wheels look a bit better now as I treated them to some black Hammerite while the trims were off.


Was gonna ask what super wheel cleaner you had used:lol:

Nice to see it looking good. Great test bed. Think I will use my gfs micra for practise too.:thumb:


----------



## EdCherry (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice to see a local on the forum!

If I see the micra around will have a look at your handy work 

Good job, big improvement. Any chance I see your scooby around town often?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Work.

Love seeing smaller, not so popular cars getting a good work over:thumb:


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

LIKE THE DETAILING OF THE SHED :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

very impresive,wel done:thumb::thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Great turnaround, it may not be a ferarri but every car deserves a little tlc!


----------

